# Fuji Ace Road Bike



## djeflower

Hi,
Can anyone help me find out the year of my Fuji Road bike??? My Brother In-Law passed away and we do not know anything about the bike.
Thanks!


----------



## frdfandc

The Fuji Ace was offered from 1993 to 2005. From 2008 to current the Ace is a juvenile bike.

If you posted up a picture, we can help you more.

Or you can go visit www.bikepedia.com


----------



## djeflower

Thanks, I know it's before 2008. I can't figure out how to uplode a photo to show you. I'll keep trying


----------



## frdfandc

A photo needs to be hosted. Something like www.photobucket.com

Then once its hosted, you post the link by using the little picture with the mountain in it in your reply screen.


----------



## djeflower




----------



## mondayC

2003, says Bike Portland.


----------



## Sylint

Bikepedia agrees


----------

